# Balancing time between existing and new bird in quarantine??



## Feyra (May 27, 2021)

Hi all,

So I currently have a hen budgie who's undergoing her first molt <3. I spend all my time with her due to COVID-19; even when I'm not interacting with her, she's always in the same room as me. That was how I bonded with her when I first got her as a handfeeding chick - I was always around her (first with her in her cage and then carrying her on my finger), handfeeding her, talking to her etc. I would like to get a second bird but I probably can't use that method as freely due to the need to quarantine it, and I can't be in two places at once.
How do I split my time between the two while bonding with the newer bird? I heard that frequency of interaction is more important than the length. So should I set 30-min intervals where I interchange interactions with my current and newer bird? If not, how do you do it? Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can do 30 minute increments throughout the day with each budgie. That will be just fine.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

